# Beethoven piano sonata #10 arranged for string quartet



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

__
https://soundcloud.com/user-570795444%2Fbeethoven-sonata-no-10-for-sq

An attempt at arranging this beautiful sonata for string quartet. Only possible because of the quality of NotePerformer sounds lol. For the section at 2:22 I took inspiration for Beethoven's 'Harp' quartet. There are some dynamic issues after uploading ;(


----------

